
Bitcoin Cash: Anonymous, BTC-Pegged, Scalable, Instant, Electronic Cash - grubles
https://medium.com/@nopara73/presenting-bitcoin-cash-semi-centralized-bitcoin-pegged-scalable-instant-anonymous-electronic-7e5c65e464ca
======
gus_massa
I wonder how on earth they are not worried that their idea can be confused
with "Bitcoin Cash (BCH)"!

